# Shame on you



## muzzdog (May 22, 2012)

I was hunting in unit 29 this year when I saw 3 men, and a boy shooting deer out of the window of their vehicle. Now, I hunt muzz for the challenge that is why I shoot an old traditional gun. If killing is what you want you should put out a mouse trap. And I also seen a man with two boys hunting. The boy shot a two 2 point deer, they look for the deer for about 30 min and start to hunt again. My wife put her tracking skills to work and found the the deer in 5 min. Now we as hunters should put more time in looking for our animals -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that's a shame. plenty of folks wouldve loved to take home that 2 pt. i reported a group i saw shoot a 2 pt from the truck window back in 07 up at currant creek. the


----------



## muzzdog (May 22, 2012)

We found the man and his boys gave the 2 point to him so deer did not go to waste


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That sure brought back a lot of memories. I used to see that kind of stuff all the time when I used to hunt 29.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I don't know if this is the case, I have a good friend who is handicapped. They do have the right to shoot from their vehicles. We have had many instances where we were setting up on a deer (which can take a while to do) and had people honk their horns or do whatever they can do to scare the deer. Some of them came to talk to use after they scared the deer away and seen that my friend is paralyzed. They felt really bad to ruin it for him.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

the group I reported were able bodied. the guy gave a "woooo!" and ran out of the truck to the deer. he was younger but he had some adults with him.


----------

